# عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......



## جيلان (5 مارس 2008)

*1- حبيبتى انتى عارفه انا مش بحب حركات الشباب الطايش انا اصلا مبكلمش بنات  (و تلاقيه يعرف طوب الارض)

2- يااااه ياحبيبتى انا حاسس انى اعرفك من زمان 
( وهوا تلاقيه متلخبط بينها وبين بنت كان يعرفها قبل كده  )

3- حاسس ان فيكى حاجه غريبه غير كل البنات ( اكنها مثلا بتمشى على ايديها ورجليه)    

4- انا حاسس ان فى شبه كبير بين افكارى و افكارك احنا اكيد 
مخلوقين لبعض )اكيد دى البنت رقم 100 اللى بيقولها كده 
وكأًن كل بنات الدنيا مخلوقين عشانه )

5- حبيبتى انتى اول حب فى حياتى وانا حاسس انى اتولدت يوم ماقبلتك 
( على أساس ان والدته كانت حامل فيه 20 سنه وولدته قبل مايقابلها بيومين )

6- يااه يا حبيبتى انتى تؤمرى وانا انفذ اللى انتى عايزاه اجبهولك
( فى المشمش )

7- حبيبتى الطقم اللى انتى لبساه ده تحفه بس متلبسهوش تانى عشان بتبقى حلوه وانا بغيييييير بغيييييييييير 
( طبعا فاهمين الحركات دى تلاقيه مش عاجبه اساسا)

8- هكلم باباكى اول ماكًون نفسى 
( موووووووووووت يا حمااااااااااار )

9- عايز اشوفك كل يوم كل ساعه كل ثانيه
( عشان اصحابه يتأكدو انها حلوه ) 

10- حبيبتى افتكرى دايما انى لما بحب بحب بجد وانا حبيتك بجد من اول ماشوفتك وكنت بدور عليكى من زمااااااان (بففففففففف الاسطوانه المشروخه )

11- انا علاقتى بيكى محدش يعرفها غيرى و غيرك و ربنا لانك بقيتى كل خصوصياتى 
(يعنى يا دوب اللى يعرفو اخواته و اصحابه و جرانه وقاريبه وصحاب صحابه.....الخخخخ)

12- معلش ياحبيبتى مش هقدر اعدى عليكى بالعربيه النهارده علشان هيا فى التوكيل
( طبعا عارفين شويه الفشخرة دول وهوا اساسا ماعندوش عربيه و اكيد ماعرفش يزوغ بعربيه بابا )

13- ياحبيبتى انتى بتتكلمى فى أيه انا كل عطورى من فرنسا
( ايوه زغلل عنيها ياواد )


14- ياه لما بشوف رقمك على الموبيل قلبى بيتنفض (طبعا من الخضه انها تكون فأسته)

15- فلان قالى اديله رقمك بس انا قلتله اقتلنى قبل ماتاخد رقها منى 
( ياااااه على التضحيه وهى ياعينى رقمها مع مخاليق ربنا كلهم )


16- حبيبتى عايز صورتك عشان قبل مانام اشاهد فى جمالك واحطها تحت المخده 
(لا وهو الصادق عشان لما يتخانقو يهددها بيها ) 

17- اسف يا حبيبتى امبارح مقدرتش اكلمك كنت مشغوووول فى المذاكره 
( قصده معهوش فلوس او مشغول مع واحده تانيه)

18- اسف يا حبيبتى انى مقدرتش اجى فى المعاد امبارح كان عندى ظروف صعبه 
( معزور الولد افتكر معاد البنت التانيه اللى بقاله 3 اسابيع مأجله)

19- عارفه يا حبيبتى انا طول الليل منمتش قاعد بفكر فيكى
( بس على ميين ترد عليه تقوله اومال مين اللى كان نايم و مبيردش على التليفون؟ بس كالعاده الرد جاهز............ياااه انتى تقصدى الخمس دقايق اللى نمتهم دوول؟دول من كتر التفكير فيكى جالة اغماء )

20- عارفه يا حبيبتى انا اصلا مش بفتح الماسنجر الا لما بتكونى موجوده اصلاالنت من غيرك ما يسواش                   
( يقصد مش بيفتح البلوك عنها الا اما تكون هيا بس الى اون لين عنده)*


----------



## sameh7610 (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلك
ههههههههههههههههههههه
متعقدة من الرجالة كلهم ولا ايه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بس على فكرة عندك حق
ربنا يباركك


----------



## جيلان (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*



sameh7610 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكلك
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا مش تقلق
احنا مش بتوع عقد
لسة هنتعقد ونزعل ونعيت والكلام ده
احنا بنضرب على طول
ميرسى يا باشا لمرورك*


----------



## فادية (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*

شباب   مصر  بس  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الكلام  دا   على  لسان  كل الشباب  الي  في الكوووووووووووووووووون  
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع  حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووو​


----------



## جيلان (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*



فادية قال:


> شباب   مصر  بس  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الكلام  دا   على  لسان  كل الشباب  الي  في الكوووووووووووووووووون
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع  حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووو​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سدئينى عندك حق
بس المهم فضحناهم بس
ميرسى يا قمر لمرورك*


----------



## emy (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_نقول انها نفس ال سى دى  بيقولوها يقولوا لا _
_مرسى يا قمر_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*

*



			19- عارفه يا حبيبتى انا طول الليل منمتش قاعد بفكر فيكى
[
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

غلط ده اكيد كان عندهم ناموس وبراغيت كتير​*


----------



## جيلان (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*



emy قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _نقول انها نفس ال سى دى  بيقولوها يقولوا لا _
> _مرسى يا قمر_​



*هههههههههههههههههههه
عند حق يا بنتى
اخر زمن*


----------



## جيلان (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> غلط ده اكيد كان عندهم ناموس وبراغيت كتير​*



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله
منتى دارسة اهه
جدعة يا بت
ايوة كدى وريهم انهم مفقوسين يعنى*


----------



## twety (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*

كده تفضحيهم
اخس عليكى هيجوا يضربوكى دلوقت
الحقى استخبى هههههههههههههههههههه

انتى كده قولتى كل الاسطوانات بتاعتهم
ربنا يستر مايبتدوش يالفوا جدييييييد :t33:


----------



## cuteledia (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*

هههههههههههههههه الموضوع حلو اوي
ربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك...يسوع معاكي ويباركك


----------



## تونى 2010 (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*



جيلان قال:


> *1- 8- هكلم باباكى اول ماكًون نفسى
> ( موووووووووووت يا حمااااااااااار )
> 
> *





دى اكتر كلمه بيقولها الجماعه الخريجين للبنات ربنا يخلى الجماعه بتوع الكليات


----------



## gigi angel (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*

الموضوع بجد اكتر من رائع تسلم ايدك 
وكل الولاد بيعملو كده فعلا  

هما اصلا ميعرفوش اننا حفظين اسطونتهم 

اللى بيضيقنى بجد انى كلهم كلامهم واحد دول لو بيغشوا  هيغروا  فى الكلام انما دول لا


----------



## kajo (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*

يخرم جيبك

ايه يابت ده

ينهار مدوحس


بقى احنا بنعمل كده ؟

ماشى ماشى ماشى              تلاته ماشى


----------



## جيلان (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*



twety قال:


> كده تفضحيهم
> اخس عليكى هيجوا يضربوكى دلوقت
> الحقى استخبى هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هيألفوا طبعا
وهجبهلكم بردو 
ههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*



cuteledia قال:


> هههههههههههههههه الموضوع حلو اوي
> ربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك...يسوع معاكي ويباركك



*ميرسى ليديا على مرورك
الموضوع نورررررررر*


----------



## جيلان (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*



cuteledia قال:


> هههههههههههههههه الموضوع حلو اوي
> ربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك...يسوع معاكي ويباركك



*ميرسى ليديا على مرورك
الموضوع نورررررررر*


----------



## oesi no (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*

مشكور 
الرب يباركك


----------



## ارووجة (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*

ايووو
مش بس في مصر :  )
هههههههههه
يسلمو  دياتك عيوني


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

يكوووووذ دة بيحصل

فضحتينا يا جيلان

شكرا ليكى يا باشا​


----------



## يوستيكا (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*

فعلا مجموعات اسطوانات حفظنهم بس بجد برافو عليكي كشافتيهم 
ههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*



تونى 2010 قال:


> دى اكتر كلمه بيقولها الجماعه الخريجين للبنات ربنا يخلى الجماعه بتوع الكليات



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اهه
مجبتش حاجة من عندىمنكو فيكو اهه*


----------



## جيلان (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*



germen قال:


> الموضوع بجد اكتر من رائع تسلم ايدك
> وكل الولاد بيعملو كده فعلا
> 
> هما اصلا ميعرفوش اننا حفظين اسطونتهم
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه
اه يا بنتى
كلها اسطوانات
بس على مين بئى
بس اكيد هيطلعوا جديد طبعاااااااااااااا
ربنا يستر علينا يا بنتى
ده احنا غلابة :08:*


----------



## جيلان (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*



kajo قال:


> يخرم جيبك
> 
> ايه يابت ده
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يخرم جيبى كمان
ليكو عين تتكلموا يابنى
خلاص
ده كان زمان
دلؤتى اسطوانتكو محفوظة خلاص
يلا روحوا قلفوا جديد بئى ههههههههههههه
ويلا زى بعضه ميرسى عالمرور*


----------



## جيلان (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*



oesi_no قال:


> مشكور
> الرب يباركك



*ربنا يخليك
وميرسى كتيييير لمرورك*


----------



## vetaa (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
جمييييييييلة يا جيلان بجد

حقيقى انتى كده لازم تستخبى
كده كشفتيهم على الاخر
مفيش ولد هيعرف يكلم بنت بعد كده

بس لما يخترعوا كلام جديد
امانة توافينا بالاخبار
هههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا جى جى


----------



## جيلان (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*



ارووجة قال:


> ايووو
> مش بس في مصر :  )
> هههههههههه
> يسلمو  دياتك عيوني



*هههههههههههههههههه
ياااااه انتو كمان عندكو اسطوانات

ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
تسلميلى يا حبيبتى*


----------



## جيلان (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يكوووووذ دة بيحصل
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بئى فى زمتك تقول شكرا بردو
ولا نفسك تضربنى
يلا نعديها هههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا باشا على مرورك 
منور*


----------



## جيلان (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرين جمله 95% من شباب مصر بيقولوها للبنات .......*



يوستيكا قال:


> فعلا مجموعات اسطوانات حفظنهم بس بجد برافو عليكي كشافتيهم
> ههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
نورتى يا عسل*


----------

